# Conectar amplificador a otro amplificador



## guillecba (May 14, 2008)

Estimados, acabo de descubrir éste excelente foro por lo que no dudé en registrarme y les quisiera hacer una consultita: 
Quiero conectar un amplificador en la salida de otro, me explico, tengo un sintoamplificador Sony que no tiene salida para Subwoofer activo, sino que tiene la salida para el sub pasivo. O sea que es la salida ya amplificada y ahi le quisiera conectar un amplificador de mayor potencia pero obviamente la entrada del amplificador se va a saturar por la potencia del Sintoamplificador.
Es suficiente con poner una resistencia en la entrada del amplificador o hay alguna manera mejor de atenuar la potencia?.
El amplificador que armé es con el TDA7294, el circuito de la hoja de datos que usa dos integrados, si me pueden sugerir otro mejor bienvenido sea.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias!
Saludos!
Guillermo.


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2008)

Edita el título del tema por uno descriptivo


----------



## Lord Galactus (May 20, 2008)

El receiver (sintoamplificador) tiene conexion para Tape Deck (casetera)?, si es asi, puedes utilizar las salidas de REC del receiver como entradas para tu nuevo amplificador.  Poner resistencias para atenuar la señal seria lo mas rapido y barato, de esa misma forma lo hacen los atenuadores pero para los equipos de carro (car stereo), creo que hacen un divisor de tension.
Saludos


----------



## guillecba (May 20, 2008)

El receiver no tiene conexion para casetera, pero ademas yo quiero amplificar solamente la salida para el Subwoofer.
Buscaré información sobre el divisor de tensión pero si me pueden ir adelantando algo se los agradecería.
Muchisimas gracias Lord Galactus
Saludos!


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

yo cree un post que decia "entrada amplificador en salida parlantes" buscalo en el buscador y ahi esta tu solucion
y antes que nada bienvenido
saludos


----------



## guillecba (May 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias santixman!
Saludos!


----------



## diegoacdc (Ene 24, 2010)

muy buenas tardes, y antes qe nada gracias al foro.
tenia la siguiente duda, tengo dos amplificadores basados en el tda2003, es recomendable que conecte la salida de uno en la entrada del otro para tenerlos "en puente"? o se corre algun peligro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2010)

diegoacdc dijo:


> tengo dos amplificadores basados en el tda2003, *es recomendable que conecte la salida de uno en la entrada del otro para tenerlos "en puente"*? o se corre algun peligro?



Así no se conectan en *puente*. Eso es cualquier cosa y vas a terminar quemando uno de ellos (uno por lo menos).


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

creo que tienes una confusion por favor aclara un poco, ¿piensas ingresar la ouput de un tda2003  a la input de otro?


----------

